# Ulster bank compensation anyone?



## Deenie (14 Feb 2018)

Hi, has anyone heard anything from ulster bank about getting their money back recently. We have heard nothing since last July when we were put on a lower interest rate and deemed one of those impacted .....and I’m getting very impatient. If we were one day late with our mortgage repayment we would be in hot water, we would not get away with saying you will hear from us in due course!


----------



## redcatstar (14 Feb 2018)

Got compensation cheque last week we were put back on our tracker Jan 2017. Hope this helps


----------



## justo (14 Feb 2018)

I think the only information available is that they are adhering to what they set out in the Finance Committee (and with the Minister) prior to the end of 2017:

They would issue 1000 cheques before Christmas, an additional 1500 before end March and the balance by the end June.

I contacted the Helpline (to make sure my correspondence address was up to date) and the guy on the phone reiterated the above. He could not tell me if I would receive my redress prior to end of March or end of June.


----------



## justo (14 Feb 2018)

redcatstar said:


> Got compensation cheque last week we were put back on our tracker Jan 2017. Hope this helps



I was put back on Tracker Dec 2016 - still no cheque


----------



## Bel18 (14 Feb 2018)

Still nothing here....put back on tracker Jan 2017....tired of it all now


----------



## Oopsy3001 (14 Feb 2018)

Nearly a year since I've heard from them..! I've gotten arrears letters alright.


----------



## Bob Minnion (14 Feb 2018)

Got put back on tracker on the 26th of January 2017 still no redress , starting to drive me crazy at this stage , its absolutely ridiculous that you cant get speaking to anyone who is actually dealing with your mortgage case it really boggles the mind, but one thing for sure I am going to follow them for more compensation the stress off it all is terrible, I just feel like I have been robbed so many things I could have done with that money over the years.


----------



## Joanne Heeney (14 Feb 2018)

Nothing here either, checking my banking online twice a day to see if there are any movements on my account. The only positive here is that if we got it by Christmas we would have blown it all. Also how many times in our lives will we ever receive a lump sum. I know for me it will take huge pressure off the school fees for the next few years .


----------



## Joanne Heeney (14 Feb 2018)

Although, i wont believe it until i have the cheque in my hand.


----------



## DCH247 (14 Feb 2018)

No cheque here yet either! back on Tracker since February last year and for some reason I'm getting arrears letters for a piddly amount (that isn't owed may I add of which they have admitted that themselves) and I am at the end of my tether now, I really have no words for these shower of incompetent gangsters!


----------



## Bob Minnion (14 Feb 2018)

Hi Redcatstar do you recall what date in January 17 you received your letter?


----------



## Chazza80 (14 Feb 2018)

Nothing here either...back on tracker Jan 2017 still nothing....torture


----------



## Joanne Heeney (14 Feb 2018)

I received my letter on 26th Feb and tracker amended in July. Mortgage taken out in 2004.


----------



## Deenie (14 Feb 2018)

Thank you everyone, the more time that goes by the more angry i am getting. With the Christmas bills coming in everyday and a family wedding abroad just around the corner money is very tight and to think I have money owed to me from these ‘people’ .... it would just make life a lot easier.


----------



## RebelOg (15 Feb 2018)

Finally we received our package yesterday by registered post, the figure is more than I had worked out myself. While I do feel compensation at 12% is low, giving that from seeing their calculations some months we were overpaying by 450€ per month. Before I send letter back accepting tracker rate, I do have a query and was wondering could I ask you Brendan?


----------



## Bel18 (15 Feb 2018)

@RebelOg great news


----------



## Bob Minnion (15 Feb 2018)

Congratulations RebelOg....!! any idea when you received your letter to say that you where affected, and also did you notice any changes on your online banking before you received your redress


----------



## RebelOg (15 Feb 2018)

We received letter in Dec '16 saying we were impacted & moved to tracker rate in Jan '17. I don't have an online banking facility with UB, so saw no change to our account. In this package we were also advised of our new monthly payment given capital has decreased so has our monthly repayments (by a little amount), subject to change if ECB rate goes up.


----------



## Bob Minnion (15 Feb 2018)

Thanks RebelOg, we received our notification letter late January 2017 and we where changed back to the tracker rate on 1st February not a word since really, so waiting anxiously. Delighted you got your redress!


----------



## Deenie (15 Feb 2018)

Delighted to hear that there’s a little progress being made


----------



## Joanne Heeney (15 Feb 2018)

Congrats to you!  What year did you take out your Mortgage ?


----------



## RebelOg (15 Feb 2018)

We took out our mortgage in 2006 on tracker fixed in 2007 until 2010 never offered tracker back, effected years as per redress 2010-2016


----------



## Deenie (15 Feb 2018)

We are not even sure for what years we are going to be compensated for.... we took our mortgage out in 2002 and were never offered a tracker! Will it go right back to 2002 or is there a year that they start compensating from ? 
I feel very stupid when it comes to all this, we were just glad to get a mortgage anywhere as we were young and only my hubby had a full time job. We never asked any questions just took everything that we were told as good advice! ..... how foolish we were.


----------



## peteb (16 Feb 2018)

No offence but by the sounds of things you got yours back as a result of the scandal as a whole.  Sure there was never any entitlement to offer a tracker (dont know your back story, sorry.)
So slow your role and chill out and wait for whatever comes your way.


----------



## Deenie (16 Feb 2018)

Ah your probably right, you sound as if you know what your talking about. Thanks


----------



## Joanne Heeney (16 Feb 2018)

Deenie, don't mind your slow your roll fella, you were entitled to a tracker and that's why you will be receiving compensation. Ask any questions away on this site. That's what its here for. Joanne


----------



## SaySomething (16 Feb 2018)

Deenie said:


> We are not even sure for what years we are going to be compensated for.... we took our mortgage out in 2002 and were never offered a tracker! Will it go right back to 2002 or is there a year that they start compensating from ?
> I feel very stupid when it comes to all this, we were just glad to get a mortgage anywhere as we were young and only my hubby had a full time job. We never asked any questions just took everything that we were told as good advice! ..... how foolish we were.


As I've said before. It's all speculation. You need to wait for the redress letter. The good new is that all of them are due to arrive before the end of June 2018 so there is an end in sight for you. 
Once you have the redress letter you can go through it all with a fine toothcomb and make sure that you are happy (or not) with the offer.
I know that this sounds glib but honestly it is only going to drive you mad going around in circles until then.


----------



## Deenie (16 Feb 2018)

Thank you Joanne, everything I read contains so much jargon that I’m lost.  I know I should educate myself on this matter but I have never kept any of the paperwork over the years so I haven’t a clue where I stand. I see lots of people seem to be requesting paper work from the bank. Is that something I should have done?


----------



## Deenie (16 Feb 2018)

You are dead right @  saysomething i am going mad. But we have had many months over the years  where we done without basic nessessities to keep the roof over our heads. And now I’m lead to believe that we may have been overcharged. It’s hard to just sit here and not ask questions. But I do apologize if I’m irritating some folk.


----------



## SaySomething (16 Feb 2018)

Deenie said:


> You are dead right @  saysomething i am going mad. But we have had many months over the years  where we done without basic nessessities to keep the roof over our heads. And now I’m lead to believe that we may have been overcharged. It’s hard to just sit here and not ask questions. But I do apologize if I’m irritating some folk.


You’re not irritating me! I’m giving you advice from the perspective of someone who nearly went crazy waiting on redress. Honestly you can’t second guess anything. 

To anyone asking about requesting their files under data access. Once you request formally the bank has 40 days to respond with your file. The likelihood is you’ll have your redress before then. From the Finance Committee it sounded like the last 1k for redress aren’t customers anymore for whatever reason. You might prefer to wait until the beginning of April and then make that judgement call.


----------



## Mortub2005 (16 Feb 2018)

@SaySomething i am nearly going crazy too!! Got another letter from UB bank today about arrears and an issue with their internal system causing arrears letters not to issue for the last while. I lodged another complaint today but it is like banging my head off of a brick wall. They informed me that arrears letters can and will issue when a customer is part of the review.I am pretty sure they are not supposed to. Anyway the saga with UB continues. Hopefully we will all be sorted out soon.


----------



## Deenie (16 Feb 2018)

I’ve never had much patience but you are right no matter how much I try to guess what is going to happen I will never really know until that letter comes...thank u


----------



## Chazza80 (16 Feb 2018)

It is mental torture and there is no way of making out how they are choosing cases. We are wishing are lives away and I am really trying not to think about it as much. It will arrive when it arrives and me getting worked up about it will not make it come any quicker. Enjoy life until it arrives, not easy but I won't let them steal anything else from me.


----------

